# Holiday Printer deals



## ronaldbyram (Nov 18, 2019)

Anyone head if Canon will offer their Photo Printer Deal for 2019?


----------



## unfocused (Nov 18, 2019)

I would be very surprised if they don't. The printer rebates are one of Canon's most popular scams offers.


----------



## Lurker (Nov 18, 2019)

Not sure what deal you're looking for, I don't follow what Canon does year to year. Canon USA currently has rebates on printers that run through end of year.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 18, 2019)

Epson!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 18, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Epson!


I wouldn't use an Epson if you paid me, Canon printer tech is vastly more reliable.

There was just a deal of $1,795 on the imagePROGRAF PRO-2000, which was a decent saving on a fantastic printer, though a bit too much for most users.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 18, 2019)

unfocused said:


> I would be very surprised if they don't. The printer rebates are one of Canon's most popular scams offers.


Scam?


----------



## unfocused (Nov 18, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Scam?


Canon gives the printers away hoping to sell the consumables -- ink mostly. However, most consumers have figured out that if they open the box, take out the ink and another part (can't remember what it is called) those can be sold on eBay for $100-$150. So, Canon, a company that loves to tout its environmental record, ends up producing printers that go straight into landfills, burning resources all along the way.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 18, 2019)

The "another part" is the print head. That consumers asset strip the special offer is their decision and I don't see that Canon can be criticized for it, can you imagine how much grief Canon would get if they worded the offer such that you couldn't asset strip it? They'd be crucified!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 19, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Canon gives the printers away hoping to sell the consumables -- ink mostly. However, most consumers have figured out that if they open the box, take out the ink and another part (can't remember what it is called) those can be sold on eBay for $100-$150. So, Canon, a company that loves to tout its environmental record, ends up producing printers that go straight into landfills, burning resources all along the way.


Except it is the consumers dumping the extra stuff in the landfills. What is Canon supposed to do? I still fail to see this as a scam. I got a real nice printer from them this way. Honestly, the way you look at this is a little strange. The number of printers that wind up in landfills are just a speck in the bucket compared to everything else.


----------

